# [fotd]: next to nothing



## lipshock (Oct 28, 2007)

......


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 28, 2007)

*~*You look gorgeous!!!! I love this look on you!!!*~*


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 28, 2007)

Your skin looks so flawless and perfect!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 28, 2007)

pretty! nd i loove the new contacts ....i love this look


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I <3 it!!! Man I wish I could apply my e/s that nice!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

Your skin...your lips...your eyes. PERFECT!!!!`


----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 28, 2007)

you are gorgeus!!! you have the most amazing skin that I ever saw...lovly...

How do you use the concealer to get those brows?? do you put it to your browbone??...


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 28, 2007)

your skin is amazing...so flawless!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2007)

you're so pretty! i love this look.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Oct 28, 2007)

You look flawless,as always!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

you are gorgeous!!
can you tell me the placement of your eyeshadows? 
do you use anything on your face? it looks amazing!!
thanks!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 28, 2007)

This is beyond lovely!  And you did it in 10 minutes too...amazing.


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 28, 2007)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 28, 2007)

My god you are gorgeous!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Oct 29, 2007)

so perfect and flawless <3


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Great photos.  You are a doll.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 29, 2007)

Sooo pretty!  I love the whole look!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 29, 2007)

*WOW!!!!* Just gorgeous!


----------



## frocher (Oct 29, 2007)

Next to nothing looks pretty damn good on you.  Gorgeous.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 29, 2007)

dang, you are gorgeous! love the look


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 29, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutely B-U-TEE-FULL!!!! :-]   I cannot achieve a look like this in 10 minutes!!!  Geesh...color me jealous!


----------



## misshapes (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. You are flawless and your eye/brows are amazing!


----------



## Jot (Oct 29, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 29, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## pichima (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG , you look flawless, beautiful, a living doll!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 29, 2007)

My.Goodness!

That is so hotttt


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 29, 2007)

10 Minutes? Geez, that's record with regard to the perfection of the result. I'm absolutely stunned by the excellent application of the e/s.


----------



## Evey (Oct 29, 2007)

That is very pretty! Your skin color is beautiful!


----------



## entipy (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 29, 2007)

Flawless!  And your skin is gorgeous.


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 29, 2007)

soo sooo pretty!


----------



## MACisME (Oct 29, 2007)

u are truly stunning my dear =)


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 29, 2007)

You are just beautiful!! I always love your looks


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 29, 2007)

*You look like a Doll!* *Just Gorgeous!*


----------



## lipshock (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_pretty! nd i loove the new contacts ....i love this look_

 
Thank you, pretty!  I am trying to adjust to these hazel eyes.  I feel like I look a little bit odd.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your skin...your lips...your eyes. PERFECT!!!!`_

 
Shush, you.  YOU'RE perfect!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_How do you use the concealer to get those brows?? do you put it to your browbone??..._

 
Yeah.  After I pencil in my brows with Spiked, I then underline them with the concealor and then blend down the concealor into my crease.  I sometimes use the concealor on top but most of the time I'm too lazy to do it.  So that's very rare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_can you tell me the placement of your eyeshadows? 
do you use anything on your face? it looks amazing!!
thanks!_

 
Sure thing!  It's pretty simple!  Painterly paint pot all over the lid, Saddle in the space between browbone and eyelid to contour crease, Next to Nothing on inner portion of eyelid, Satin Taupe on outer portion of eyelid, Handwritten in the crease (but not all the way over-- as I find if I bring the crease to far inwards it makes my eyes look funny) and as liner on the lower lashline, Showstopper to define the crease and in the outer "v" of the eyelid, Blanc Type e/s as browbone highlight.  And that's it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I definitely use stuff on my face (a lot of stuff, hehe).  I use SFF, Studio Finish Concealor, Studio Stick Foundation on areas that need extra coverage (I save this for special events), Blot Powder in Med Dark underneath my eyes, Studio Fix or Natural MSF or Blot Powder as setting powder (depends on what type of finish I want to achieve that day).

Phew, that's a lot!  HTH!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Absolutely B-U-TEE-FULL!!!! :-]   I cannot achieve a look like this in 10 minutes!!!  Geesh...color me jealous!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy*phantom* 

 
_10 Minutes? Geez, that's record with regard to the perfection of the result. I'm absolutely stunned by the excellent application of the e/s._

 

I owe it to my #224 brush for blending everything together.  Without it, I don't know where I'd be!

.

Thanks, everyone else!  I love the support and feedback you all give!  Such motivation!


----------



## masad (Oct 29, 2007)

wowwwww
beautifullll!!
your skin looks sooooo flawless!!!
i envy youuuuuuu!!


----------



## lebonheur (Oct 29, 2007)

You're sooooo pretty!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 29, 2007)

your gorgeous!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2007)

thank you soo much for the placement


----------



## mishameesh (Oct 29, 2007)

You are so pretty! and Your skin is flawless!!
Now tell me, exactly what do I have to do to get my brows like yours!


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 29, 2007)

great! gorg! love the new eyes.. and thanks for answering the questions about placement and your face products!


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for answering the questions...once again im in awe.. no words but beautiful


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap. You are so gorgeoussss. & I'm going to watch Saw IV soon,I'm  stoked. Awesome look.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 30, 2007)

Really pretty look!!


----------



## mslips (Oct 30, 2007)

wow you look like a barbie doll! very nice skin and makeup app. i was supposed to see saw 4 with my bf sunday but he turned out to get a high fever =(


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. Your gorgeous!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG!! Your skin is absolute gorgeous!! The whole look is beautiful, but your skin!!!!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 3, 2007)

-


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

Everything about this look is ideal.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 3, 2007)

holy crap - you did that in 10 minutes!!  you look phenomenal!


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 3, 2007)

oh my!! another perfect one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great job, the make-up is superb


----------



## saralicious (Nov 3, 2007)

Simply flawless! I love your makeup!


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 3, 2007)

Perfection!!!


----------



## makeupprincess (Nov 3, 2007)

That look is gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your eyes and skin. You look like a doll.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 5, 2007)

your skin is so perfect! i love this look


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, when I grow up, I want to have your skills!!!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_Is it saddle e/s or brow shader that you use for a highlighter on youre brow bones? Nice look!_

 
I use Saddle e/s to contour my crease and give my eye make up a more defined look.  My crease kind of disappears if I don't use it.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Wow, when I grow up, I want to have your skills!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You're silly!


----------



## Fee (Nov 22, 2007)

You are sooo beautiful and i love all your makeups especially this one because i love neutrals!!^^


----------



## ben (Nov 23, 2007)

very hot


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW...like always u look flawless i wish i could do my make up like you...= [  

you always remind me of a barbie doll...=]


----------

